# Trending Countertenor Anthony Roth Constanze Sings and Dances to I've Got Rhythm



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Not only does he give Ethel Merman a run for the money, I can't think of many other opera singers with moves like this except for that incredibly gorgeous Polish countertenor Josef Orlinski .His last name should be Constanza. Sorry.


----------

